# lights



## mantidian (Oct 23, 2008)

hi

getting a gongylus gongylodes ooth soon

i'm wondering

where do you all get thelights to heat up the gongy enclosure?

also how many watts must the light be?

amd do they need 100 degree celsius when first instar?

cheers,

mantidian


----------



## mrblue (Oct 23, 2008)

100C is way too hot, try 35-40C.

i get my bulbs from pretty much anywhere (local supermarket, local poundshop, local hardware store etc), they are not special reptile/heat bulbs, just normal household lamp bulbs. wattage is not specific, but the higher the wattage then the hotter it will be. depending on where you live and how warm it is naturally (and other factors like type of container, distance from container etc), you will need to decide how high a wattage you need to reach the right temps. i live in the uk, i use 100W bulbs to reach the required temps.


----------



## mantidian (Oct 24, 2008)

mrblue said:


> 100C is way too hot, try 35-40C.i get my bulbs from pretty much anywhere (local supermarket, local poundshop, local hardware store etc), they are not special reptile/heat bulbs, just normal household lamp bulbs. wattage is not specific, but the higher the wattage then the hotter it will be. depending on where you live and how warm it is naturally (and other factors like type of container, distance from container etc), you will need to decide how high a wattage you need to reach the right temps. i live in the uk, i use 100W bulbs to reach the required temps.


oh

thanks!

just wondering how many nymphs will hatch out?


----------



## ABbuggin (Oct 24, 2008)

mantidian said:


> ohthanks!
> 
> just wondering how many nymphs will hatch out?


Anywhere from 5 to 30. It all depends on if it was one of the females first, or last ooths. The two that I bought some time ago (the hatched nymphs are now subadult) hatched in smallish numbers, one 15, and the other only 5.


----------



## mantidian (Oct 24, 2008)

ABbuggin said:


> Anywhere from 5 to 30. It all depends on if it was one of the females first, or last ooths. The two that I bought some time ago (the hatched nymphs are now subadult) hatched in smallish numbers, one 15, and the other only 5.


ohh

that low,very low

what is the casualty rate?

dun think i wanna spent 120USD for an ooth with such little nymphs!


----------



## mrblue (Oct 24, 2008)

$120?!    

anyway, nymphs are born sturdy, theres no reason why you cant get every single one to adulthood.


----------



## mantidian (Oct 25, 2008)

mrblue said:


> $120?!    anyway, nymphs are born sturdy, theres no reason why you cant get every single one to adulthood.


i've changed my mind

I got a budwing from yen_saw instead.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 29, 2008)

120.00 not much!


----------



## kmsgameboy (Nov 25, 2008)

mantidian said:


> higetting a gongylus gongylodes ooth soon
> 
> i'm wondering
> 
> ...


I get all my light bulbs from Walmart. They sell everything from screw in heat lamp bulbs (both a red one for daylight use and a blue one for night time use) to halogen bulbs. (These may work well because they still put off quite a bit of heat unlike "CFL" bulbs but will save you money if you plan on leaving it on 24-7!)


----------

